# Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

Hallo Leute ich trage mich derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir zwei Brandungsruten zuzulegen.
Ich gehe im Jahr für ca 20-25tage an der Ostseeküste zum angeln, da ich es satt habe mit meinen Karpfenruten nur bei schön Wetter und am besten noch von einer Seebrücke zu angeln möchte ich mir jetzt zwei Brandungsstöcker zulegen, um etwas unabhängiger von den Wetter und Ortsgegeben heiten zu seien.
Da ich nur recht wenige Tage an der Küste bin müssen es keine High Tech stöcker sein die pro stk 300-400€ kosten, aber es sollten auch keine billig Ruten sein mit denen man nicht richtig werfen kann.
Meine persönlche Schmerzgrenze liegt so ca bei 100€ pro Rute.
Die Tipps mit in den Angelladen zu gehen und die Ruten dort vor ort zu testen nützen mir hier im mittleren Süden leider recht wenig also hoffe ich das ihr mir etwas helfen könnt.
Ich habe mich vorab natürlich schon etwas Informiert und mir auch 3 Modelle mal in die nähere Auswahl genommen, die Rute sollte übrigens um die 4,2m lang sein da ich mit dieser Länge bei Kollegen gut klar gekommen bin und vom gewicht auch noch in einer angenehmen klassen liegen und kein 700gr schwerer Prügel.

nun die drei modelle

zum einen die Quantum Smart Motion Surf
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...8lVgajGQoVxyWpYbnoo&shop_param=cid=4&aid=596&

des weiteren die Quantum Hypercast XT Surf
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...8lVgajGQoVxyWpYbnoo&shop_param=cid=4&aid=346&

und zu guter letzt die Cormoran SEACOR COMPETITION S 
http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-seacor-competition-brandungsrute-410m-300g-p-8844.html


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute tipps und anregungen geben 
frohe Ostern wünscht franky


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

4,2m lang sein da ich mit dieser Länge bei Kollegen gut klar gekommen bin???

dann kaufe dir diese ruten !und Rollen

schöne ostern noch#h


----------



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 4,2m lang sein da ich mit dieser Länge bei Kollegen gut klar gekommen bin???
> 
> dann kaufe dir diese ruten !und Rollen
> 
> schöne ostern noch#h


 

klar würde ich sofort machen nur geb ich keine 400€ pro rute wie oben schon erwähnt aus ;-) es ging mir lediglich um die Rutenlänge


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Balzer Diabolo SURF

ABBA da kommt noch was.
Das war mein Tip 
Starkes Rückrad die Spitze nicht ganz so hart!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Hallo Franky,

ich werfe mal noch diese hier ins Rennen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Emcast...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3a7e5693e7

Da ich zufälligerweise weiß, dass der Verkäufer mehr Stöcke wie die meisten anderen kennt, würde ich den mal kontaktieren.

Ansonsten würde mich interessieren, welche Rollen du nimmst?

Und welche Art von Rute du bei den schweren Gewichten, die in der Brandung auch mal geworfen werden, bevorzugst?

Ist ja auch nicht unwichtig.

Ruf mal die Verkäufer an und rede mit denen.

Die können mit ein paar passenden Fragen schnell helfen.

Sowohl der Jan vom Brandungsangelshop, als auch Dirk vom Surfcasting wissen wovon die reden.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Franky,
> 
> ich werfe mal noch diese hier ins Rennen.
> 
> ...


 
ja von dem shop habe ich schon gehört werde dort auch mal anrufen hast du die emcast selber?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Hallo Franky,

mit der Art der Rute meine ich, dass es da viele Vorlieben gibt.

Manche mögen und haben Brettharte Ruten, andere parabolische.

Ich selber habe von Daiwa nicht die Emcast.

Weil ich vor einiger Zeit auf Multirollen umgestiegen bin, habe ich mir bei Dirk die Sonik SK3 gekauft.

Liegen mir gut die Dinger.

Hast du keinen in der Nähe, der dir mal ein paar Ruten zum probieren geben kann?

Eine weitere Variante wäre, dass du mal fragst, ob dir jemand seine alten Ruten verkauft.

Ich habe ( wegen dem Umstieg auf Multirolle) z.B. noch 2 St. von den Penn Overseas Pro über. Die waren insgesamt 3 mal am Wasser.

Wären eigentlich zu schade um im Schuppen zu vergammeln.

Wären die was für dich?

Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr, die ein paar Ruten haben, die sie nicht mehr nutzen.

Frag doch mal nach.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Bretthart sollte sie nicht unbedingt sein ich mag schon eher die etwas weicheren aber voll parabolisch sollten sie auch nicht gleich sein.
Leider hier keine chance bin einfach zu weit von der Küste wech. Mit gebrauchten sachen ist das immer so eine sache wegen der Garantie...

hast ne pn wiederanfänger


----------



## Wiederanfänger (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Schaffst du es vielleicht mal zu einem passenden Termin nach Gütersloh?

Da sind ja einige Werfer.

Die lassen dich bestimmt mal werfen.

Wird von Bodo " Boedchen" organisiert.
Schau mal bei den" Freundeskreis NRW"

Oder bist du auf dern Hannover Messe?

Dann würde ich was mitnehmen.

Also nicht auf das Messegelände.

Müssten uns dann ne Wiese suchen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

naja das wären beides ca 4std fahrt da kann ich auch in ein größeres angelgeschäft mit brandungsabteilung fahren welches "nur" 2,5std entfernt wäre aber danke für deine bemühungen


----------



## peiner freak (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

nabend ich habe die Quantum Procast Surf  und bin total zufrieden damit 60€ ca
SoLong Björn


----------



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



peiner freak schrieb:


> nabend ich habe die Quantum Procast Surf und bin total zufrieden damit 60€ ca
> SoLong Björn


 

hört sich doch schonmal gut an wie würdest du die rute beschreiben eher weich oder schon hart?


----------



## peiner freak (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

mittel  würd ich sagen für mich passt die auf jedenfall


----------



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

ok ja ich suche von der härte auch eher etwas im mittleren segment


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

kauf nicht zwei mal!
leg noch ein fuffi drauf.


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kauf nicht zwei mal!
> leg noch ein fuffi drauf.


 
hab ich auch nicht vor werd mich sicher noch etwas umschauen und hoffe doch das sich noch ein paar leute melden


----------



## hydrophil (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

ohne einen konkreten tip[p] beisteuern zu koennen:
warum ziehst du keine guten gebrauchten in betracht?

imho kommst du so trotz deiner budgetrestriktion an ruten ran, die noch ne liga hoeher spielen....


----------



## peiner freak (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

ich würde mir niemals eine gebrauchte brandungsrute kaufen wer weiß wie der vorbesitzer mit der rute umgegangen ist keine lust nen 200g blei auf den kopf zu bekommen weil die spitze bricht....(schon gesehn danach KH für den kollegen)
gretz Björn


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



hydrophil schrieb:


> ohne einen konkreten tip[p] beisteuern zu koennen:
> warum ziehst du keine guten gebrauchten in betracht?
> 
> imho kommst du so trotz deiner budgetrestriktion an ruten ran, die noch ne liga hoeher spielen....


 
peiner freak hat das eigendlich schon ganz richtig dargestellt bei soetwas streube ich mich eigendlich sehr auf gebrauchte artikel zurück zu greifen weil ich nicht weiß wie vorher mit dem Material umgegangen wurde und Garantie is nunmal nich, wohin gegen wenn ich dir rute beim händler kaufe und sie wegknacke auf die garantie bestehen kann.


So leute das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein ahut mal in die Tasten wird doch noch mehr meinungen und erfahrungen zu Brandungsruten geben


----------



## doc040 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Moin,moin ich kann mich Wiederanfänger nur anschliessen, und würde auf jedenfall einer 2 geteilten den Vorang lassen. Denn wenn man Brandungsangeln betreibt wird man auch schwierige Bedingungen vorfinden, Sturm,Strömung,etc. wenn man da am Gerät gespart hat, fangen andere Fische,wenn man beim einpacken ist. Englische 2 geteilte sind nicht teurer ,halten aber auf jedenfall mehr aus,als 3teilige .Gebrauchtes Gerät kann man  kaufen,aber man sollte aber sich die Sachen vorher genau angucken.Am besten ist es natürlich zu wissen von wem man kauft, und wie damit umgegangen worden ist.Mfg doc040


----------



## degl (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Aus eigener Erfahrung rate ich gern zur Competition S von Cormoran.....sehr leicht(Eigengewicht unter 500gr.), problemlos auch mit 250gr zu werfen(150-180gr. ist Top) und sie liegt zwischen Spitzenbeton und Parabolisch, was die Biegekurve bertrifft..........sie schwabbelt nicht und ist auch kein bretthater Knüppel..................Sehr gut verarbeitet und hat den "Vorteil" ggü. der Competition X, das sie einen Schraubrollenhalter hat.........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

@degel das hatte ich schon fst befürchtet das es auf die wohl irgendwie hinaus laufen wird^^ ist ja der identische blank wie die X, und nachdem Boedchen so ein guten Testbericht verfasst hat hört sich das schon sehr gut an.

Zum thema zweteilig und oder gebraucht das ist für mich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Kielerfreund (1. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Franky,
ich denke Du hast Deine Wunschrute schon gefunden.

Gerne gebe ich Boedchen und auch Degl recht.
Tolle Rute zum besten Preis.

Gruß von der Förde

Carsten


----------



## Boedchen (2. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Ihr könnt euch garnicht Vorstellen was ich mich freue das anscheinend die Testberichte gefallen haben 
In kürze wird der nächste Test online gehen 
Last euch überaschen , ich denke der ein oder andere wird sich wundern, aber das ist bei mir ja nicht Verwunderlich (Griens).
Noch ein kleiner Tip für ALLE x/s und Pro besitzer, nehmt euch eine ruhige Minute Zeit und ummantelt den Ring am Unteren Stegsegment nochmals zusätzlich mit Epoxi. Leider habe ich festgestellt das einige genau hier die Ruten auseinanderziehen (Halt am unteren Rand des Ringes) und dieser das auf dauer nicht sonderlich mag. Ist ja eigentlich logisch. Kostet nur nen paar cent und wirklich kaum Zeit aber es lohnt 
#6


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

@ boedchen ja die berichte habe ich durchaus mit hohem interesse gelesen, nur muss ich gestehen anderweitig gesündigt zu haben die Wahl ist doch auf die Quantum Surf Motion gefallen ich werde sobald ich sie habe auch Ausführlich darüber berichten und testen


----------



## Boedchen (2. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Das fände ich mehr wie löblich 
Du wirst sehen so etwas macht echt spass .
Wünsche dir viel glück mit den Ruten  Habe sie selbst schon begrabbelt 

PS: Bei den Ruten ist der Untere Ring an der Steckverbindung auch nicht mit Epoqy Ummantelt Tip: Machen


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Das fände ich mehr wie löblich
> Du wirst sehen so etwas macht echt spass .
> Wünsche dir viel glück mit den Ruten  Habe sie selbst schon begrabbelt
> 
> PS: Bei den Ruten ist der Untere Ring an der Steckverbindung auch nicht mit Epoqy Ummantelt Tip: Machen


 

erzähl erzähl erzähl  wie fandest du sie beim begrabbeln ich finde sie sind erstaunlich leicht vom gesammtgewicht her deklariert oder kommt mir das nur so vor? Testberichte zu verfassen finde ich persönlich auch für sehr spaßig ;-)

Zu den Ringen ich baue selbst auch Ruten auf sofern irgendeine schwachstelle ausgemacht wird, wird sie ausgemerzt


----------



## Boedchen (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



Franky D schrieb:


> erzähl erzähl erzähl  wie fandest du sie beim begrabbeln ich finde sie sind erstaunlich leicht vom gesammtgewicht her deklariert oder kommt mir das nur so vor? ...



Die Rute ist recht leicht, vergleichbar halt mit den Cormoran.
Geworfen habe ich sie NICHT. Deswegen bin ich auf deinen Bericht gespannt.
Wie geschrieben würde ich AUF ALLE FÄLLE die Metallringe an den Steckverbindungen mit Epoxy Ummanteln
Optisch macht sie zumindestens nen schlanken Fuss


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

das hört sich doch gut an das war auch letzlich eine mit entscheidung die zum kauf bei getragen hat das sie recht leicht ist, den bericht werde ich aufjedenfall verfassen sobal ich die beiden hab und nachdem ich die ringe versiegelt hab, wie siehts da dann eigendlich mit der garantie aus verfällt die dann nicht?


----------



## Boedchen (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



Franky D schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an das war auch letzlich eine mit entscheidung die zum kauf bei getragen hat das sie recht leicht ist, den bericht werde ich aufjedenfall verfassen sobal ich die beiden hab und nachdem ich die ringe versiegelt hab, wie siehts da dann eigendlich mit der garantie aus verfällt die dann nicht?



Denke das solltest du VOHER mit dem Händler ausbaldovern, sehe aber irgend wie keine logik drinn das sie verfallen würde. 
Aber da hat das letzte wort der Händler


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

eben ich nehme mal an du hast die metallringe als vorbeugenden korossionsschutz versiegelt?


----------



## Boedchen (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



Franky D schrieb:


> eben ich nehme mal an du hast die metallringe als vorbeugenden korossionsschutz versiegelt?



Nein, sondern damit sie sich nicht lösen können beim auseinanderziehen der Blaks


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

okay   na dann mal schauen


----------



## degl (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch garnicht Vorstellen was ich mich freue das anscheinend die Testberichte gefallen haben
> In kürze wird der nächste Test online gehen
> Last euch überaschen , ich denke der ein oder andere wird sich wundern, aber das ist bei mir ja nicht Verwunderlich (Griens).
> Noch ein kleiner Tip für ALLE x/s und Pro besitzer, nehmt euch eine ruhige Minute Zeit und ummantelt den Ring am Unteren Stegsegment nochmals zusätzlich mit Epoxi. Leider habe ich festgestellt das einige genau hier die Ruten auseinanderziehen (Halt am unteren Rand des Ringes) und dieser das auf dauer nicht sonderlich mag. Ist ja eigentlich logisch. Kostet nur nen paar cent und wirklich kaum Zeit aber es lohnt
> #6


 
Meintest du die Ringbindungen oder den Metallring vom Handteil/Steckverbindung ?

gruß degl

P.s. ich hab da nix auffälliges entdecken können#c


----------



## Boedchen (3. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*



degl schrieb:


> Meintest du die Ringbindungen oder den Metallring vom Handteil/Steckverbindung ?
> 
> gruß degl
> 
> P.s. ich hab da nix auffälliges entdecken können#c


Ich meine den Metallring an der steckstelle. Der ring ist nicht mit epoxy nach unten verglättet. Zieht man die Ruten mit feuchten Händen auseinander rutscht man generell bis zum Ring


----------



## degl (4. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Wie gesagt.......keine Probs....#c

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (4. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Degl, ich habe ja nicht geschrieben DAS es ein Problem IST, es KANN aber eines werden  Also Vorbeugung


----------



## x2it (18. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

Wollte das mal ausprobieren. Lohnt es sich das mit einer feederrute zu machen wenn man die anschließend wieder von dem Salz säubert??


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

gehen tut das schon zwar nicht unbedingt bei 5-7 windstärken aber bei schönem wetter sehe ich da keine größeren probleme wird ja auch ab und an mit karpfenruten praktiziert
 das salz ist nicht so schlimm da die ostsee ein geringen salzgehalt besitzt daher einfach zu hause unterm fließend wasser kurz abspühlen.


----------



## paulbarsch (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Brandunsgruten gesucht*

ich habe mir gerade die balzer diabolo surf 390 gekauft! habe sie noch nicht gefischt,aber die liegt verdammt gut in der hand!
habe sie neu und sehr günstig bekommen! deshalb glaube ich,dass ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.

gruss andreas


----------

